# What does Canon charge to clean/new shutter?



## irishguy0224 (Nov 20, 2012)

So i bought a used 5d Mk1 a few months ago and love it to death. But i have noticed that the metering inside the few finder is not visible really at all, all i can see if green little blobs for numbers and letters (unlike my friends D800 which is crystal clear) i didn't think it was a big deal until i looked through his view finder and saw how clean it was. So i was thinking about sending it in to Canon to get cleaned. While i have it there i was thinking about getting a new shutter put in simply because i have no idea how many shots it has it on. I personally have put about 1000 on it in a few months and am the second owner. I would rather not have the shutter crap out on me while on a shoot with a client! 

So my question to you all is how much does this cost? Have any of you done this and had good success? Or is there somewhere else you would recommend me sending it too? I plan to do it over the winter when things slow down for me. 

Thanks in advance! 

-Kyle


----------



## gsgary (Nov 20, 2012)

Have you adjusted the diopter to your eye ?


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 20, 2012)

why not ask a repair shop for an estimate?


----------



## manaheim (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey my Kenmore fridge is starting to make noise.  Can someone give me an estimate to repair it?

Oh actually, I think I might need a new clutch in my 2004 VW R32.  How much would this cost?

Seriously.

Ok, I've exceeded my quota for sarcasm for the day so I need to stop being on TPF.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 20, 2012)

$2000


----------



## irishguy0224 (Nov 20, 2012)

You guys are oh so helpful. I was asking if anyone had sent their camera in for a new shutter and a cleaning. I didn't think it was that hard of a question nor did i think it needed sarcasm. But i presume i was wrong. I stated what i wanted and asked for a price if you had done it before. Not oh, i THINK something is wrong, how much will it cost me...


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 20, 2012)

Aparantly,  if you have a question where the answer can be found anywhere else on the planet,  your not supposed to ask it on this forum. Or so says the peanut gallery anyway.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 20, 2012)

I'd guess that you're looking at a couple hundred plus labor for the shutter...but it probably doesn't need to be replaced.  It could probably be checked and lubricated for much less than a replacement.  It's typically called a CLS (Clean, Lube & Service).


----------



## runnah (Nov 20, 2012)

manaheim said:


> Hey my Kenmore fridge is starting to make noise.  Can someone give me an estimate to repair it?



Probably the Compressor going, $350 w/o labor



manaheim said:


> Oh actually, I think I might need a new clutch in my 2004 VW R32.  How much would this cost?



I assume you want the whole kit rather than just the actual pressure plate.

$1100 for a mid range one. Labor is going to cost you, Around here VW dealerships charge around $90 in labor and factor at least 6. So you'd be lucky to come in under $2k all said and done.


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 20, 2012)

irishguy0224 said:


> You guys are oh so helpful. I was asking if anyone had sent their camera in for a new shutter and a cleaning. I didn't think it was that hard of a question nor did i think it needed sarcasm. But i presume i was wrong. I stated what i wanted and asked for a price if you had done it before. Not oh, i THINK something is wrong, how much will it cost me...



Nothing we say could possibly make any difference.
You may not need a shutter replacement, it may be a simple fix, it may be difficult.
It's like asking us how much it will cost to get your teeth fixed.

It all depends.


----------



## manaheim (Nov 20, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> irishguy0224 said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are oh so helpful. I was asking if anyone had sent their camera in for a new shutter and a cleaning. I didn't think it was that hard of a question nor did i think it needed sarcasm. But i presume i was wrong. I stated what i wanted and asked for a price if you had done it before. Not oh, i THINK something is wrong, how much will it cost me...
> ...



Right.  While we're all photographers and we may or may not have had experience dealing with shutter issues, we're not camera repairmen (or at least I doubt few of us are) and we don't know all your particulars.  When you're looking for information on what it _may_ take to get your camera repaired, what other people's experiences are are largely irrelevant and may set you up for a majorly unpleasant surprise later on down the road.  The best thing to do is to call a qualified repair person and have them tell you what they think... and even _they_ are going to limit how much they share with you until they see the camera.  I guarantee it.


----------



## curtyoungblood (Nov 20, 2012)

The problem you are describing doesn't sound like something that you need to send the camera off for.  Do the photos coming out of the camera look good?  If so, the problem isn't dirt inside the camera.  If there was enough dirt inside the camera to make the view finder information blurry, the photos would be unusable. The most likely culprit is the diopter adjustment, which adjusts the focus of the viewfinder*.  If it is off, then the information inside the viewfinder will look out of focus.  If dirt is causing the problem, the pull off the eyepiece and clean the viewfinder glass and that should fix the problem.  

*The diopter dial on the 5d is at the top right of the viewfinder and very easy to hit accidentally.  Also, does the image appear sharp in the viewfinder when you're shooting?


----------



## irishguy0224 (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you for some of the replies. 

Let me rephrase something, the ONLY reason i would be getting the shutter replaced would be for preventative measures only. I know shutters have a general life expectancy and will need replacing sooner or later. I would be getting that done simply to have a fresh shutter in the camera. 

The issue with the metering in the view finder i figured just needed a good cleaning. Thanks to those for the replies.


----------



## KmH (Nov 20, 2012)

The issue with the metering in the viewfinder sounds like an electronic fault issue if the diopter is properly adjusted.

It's almost impossible for dirt to get inside the viewfinder, so you might want to try cleaning the focusing screen.


----------

